
Pinboard After Delicious Shutdown (2011) - w23j
https://blog.pinboard.in/2011/03/anatomy_of_a_crushing/
======
johnday
Fun article. Looks like there's a fairly solid business model in:

1\. Implement something which Yahoo has built, and charge money for it.

2\. Wait for them to inevitably sunset the project for no reason.

3\. Collect all the displaced users.

~~~
Macha
These days surely Google would be a more appealing target.

~~~
Andrew-Dufresne
For example, when Google shut down their free RSS readers, a lot of new RSS
readers popped up.

NewsBlur, which existed even before the shutdown, had to close free accounts
sign up temporarily to cope up with the heavy traffic it started to receive
after RSS reader shut down.

